# End Mills Used for Routing Mortises



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

I've read about using end mills in a router because they are considerably cheaper than spiral bits.

Does anyone use end mills and, if so, how do they compare to spiral bits as far as usability and smoothness of mortises? From what I've seen, it seems as though most people doing this are using 2-flute bits, either HSS or Carbide. Any recommendations???

Jim


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a range of end mills and slot cutters for use in my mill and when milling on the lathe but haven't as yet tried them with wood, it's been on my "to do" list since it was last mentioned on this forum. Other than 1/2" and 1/4", suitable reducing sleeves would be required for router use.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I use them 1/2" and 1/4" they work well. Got the idea from Terry he uses them for sign making.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I have used them for years,by the way Porter Cable makes a 3/8ths collet maybe others do as well. Some on this forum said they were dangerous to use in a router all I know is I have used both steel and carbide for years without incident.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Slow the router speed right down if you want to use end mills. End mills were made for metal cutting and metal cutting is done at rather slow speed.


----------



## CW1 (Mar 20, 2012)

reuelt said:


> Slow the router speed right down if you want to use end mills. End mills were made for metal cutting and metal cutting is done at rather slow speed.


Metal is cut at slow speeds because it is hard. The harder the material, the slower the speed. In the case of wood, as it is so soft it can be cut at a much higher speed. Endmills are perfectly suitable for router use. 

CW
retired machinist.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

and use dry lube on them...


----------



## CW1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> and use dry lube on them...


For what?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

CW1 said:


> For what?


prevent loading up...

Buy Dri-Cote Aerosol 1075 oz at Woodcraft


----------

